# im on drug court can i still trip off DXM?



## BoB772420 (Jul 2, 2009)

i just got put on drug court for 45 days and i have to take random drug tests every couple days so i cant smoke anymore or trip off shrooms or acid so i was wondering if i could at least trip off dxm or will it show up on the drug test? i heard that it can show up as opiates and PCP is this true? if it does is there anything that i can trip/get high off? or am i just stuck being sober fr 45 days? lol


----------



## dcarfangnia (Jul 2, 2009)

dude just wait the 45 days.. not worth it if you get caught..


----------



## password351 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant you just drink?


----------



## skiskate (Jul 2, 2009)

DO NOT DRINK COUGH SYRUP! My buddy went to the hospital tripping on the shit and they did a drug test, gave false positives for crack, mdma, "narcotics", and heroine, and of course a shitload of weed. The hospital tried to blame the weed , saying it was laced. But we researched on erowid that it causes false positives. So unless you want to look like a junkie on probation, just get a six pack.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 2, 2009)

damn yea im just gonna wait 45 days and smoke a fatty the day i get off and my PO said it test for alcohol also but i read alcohol gets out of your system within hours so do you guys think i can drink? its a lab test if that makes any difference


----------



## shepj (Jul 2, 2009)

DXM can pass as a false positive for Phencyclidine I do believe.. You could probably pull it off, but I'd wait dude.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 2, 2009)

ive herd the only way to test for acid is a spinal tap and well i live in masswhere i guess its illegal to do a spinal tap. the chemical lsd dosnt stay in your blood or liver or anything and you ingest an almost untraceable amount anyways. id say you could tripp the night after a drug test and not worry about failing. i woundnt sugest taking acid if you are stressed depressed or woried cuz you might have a bad tripp.

i think you can drink the night after your drug test too cuz i think alchohol is like out of your system shortly after your not drunk or hung over anymore

whats the worst that would happen if you failed a drug test? prison? i heard they get better shit in there but pay like 100x the price

i think coke and rolls will be out of your system in like 3 days

someone already mentioned erowid, go check there for your self and if that dosnt work try google. find out how people with drugtests get a little fucked up. or even get a legit script for perks, then youd have a legit reason to fail for opiates


----------



## shepj (Jul 2, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> ive herd the only way to test for acid is a spinal tap and well i live in masswhere i guess its illegal to do a spinal tap. the chemical lsd dosnt stay in your blood or liver or anything and you ingest an almost untraceable amount anyways. id say you could tripp the night after a drug test and not worry about failing. i woundnt sugest taking acid if you are stressed depressed or woried cuz you might have a bad tripp.
> 
> i think you can drink the night after your drug test too cuz i think alchohol is like out of your system shortly after your not drunk or hung over anymore
> 
> ...


lol.. LSD can be tested for, and it's illegal in the United States (along with a shit fuck ton of other countries lol) to run a spinal tap for a drug screen. It's rather rare to be tested for LSD, and it's rather difficult to get cought with it in your system lol.

Alcohol is indeed out of your body within a day (usually less but just to play it safe, ya kno).

I hope your kidding bout the prison thing? He's only on probation for 45 days right? I'll take a month-and-a-half of sobriety over prison... 

MDMA (along with other amphetamines) are indeed out very shortly:
1-3 days

Cocaine being:
2-5 days

But I mean, is it worth trying to have good timing when you could just stay sober for a while?


----------



## jedixkid (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think they can test for acid because the dose at which it is active is so small, your body synthesizes it after about two hours. Keep in mind they measure acid in UG's and that is tinnny!


----------



## doobnVA (Jul 2, 2009)

Alcohol may be out of your body in a day or so, but they can have tests now that detect alcohol metabolites or some crap that are in your system for up to 72 hours after having as little as one drink. Had a good friend who worked for the state-run alcohol education program they make all the drunk drivers take, and they can and do test for alcohol and if you've had a drink within 72 hours prior to the test it WILL show up.

I've been on felony probation before and I can tell you they test for pot, cocaine, amphetamines, PCP, opiates and benzodiazapines (usually, but not always) all one one little dipstick. You say it's a lab test, but I'm sure they do a preliminary dipstick test and unless they get a hit on that dipstick they don't typically send it off to the lab for analysis because it's fucking expensive.

Yes, LSD can be detected in your urine, but only for about 24 hours. Nobody tests for LSD, unless you're arrested running naked down the street and muttering under your breath like a crazy person and they can't figure out what the fuck is wrong with you. Drug tests for psilocybin mushrooms exist, but are also very uncommon. Not included in a standard drug test, at least.

You're definitely better off sticking with the occasional hit of acid or eight of shrooms than to fuck with some bullshit cough syrup. Cocaine only stays in your system for about 72 hours, as well, so if your tests aren't random you can definitely partake in some of that once in a while, too.

I think your best bet is to stay away from drugs while you're under the supervision of the court. Otherwise, you're going to screw yourself over and end up in jail when you could have had the charges dismissed and gone on with your life.

It's not fun being a convicted felon. Be glad you got busted for a drug charge and not some other bullshit charge that doesn't have the option of a deferred sentence.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 3, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol.. LSD can be tested for, and it's illegal in the United States (along with a shit fuck ton of other countries lol) to run a spinal tap for a drug screen. It's rather rare to be tested for LSD, and it's rather difficult to get cought with it in your system lol.
> 
> Alcohol is indeed out of your body within a day (usually less but just to play it safe, ya kno).
> 
> ...


yea im not gonna go to prison or nothin but ill get locked up for a couple months im on probation for 2 years but im on drug court for 45 days im getting random drug tests for 45 days i can be tested any day even 2 days in a row so theres no telling if i can do beans,coke,or anyhting like that that even gets out of your system within days so i guess the only thing i can do is drink but its all good


----------



## ImTheDude (Jul 3, 2009)

DXM is a NMDA Receptor Antagonist just like PCP and Ketamine. Meaning it could plausibly produce a false positive for those drugs. Unless by some amazing happestance you have a script for Ketamine which I'm %99.999 is on the Misuse of Drugs Act even though I've heard otherwise your screwed there. PCP you'd be overly screwed. Have fun with DXM though! Great trip!


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 3, 2009)

45 days sucks...but better then getting ass raped in jail!

Lol start stabbing your cat with a pen and go to the animal hospital*horrible I know) and steal or getsome ketamine.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 3, 2009)

i just found out my next drug test wont be for at least 3 days because the substance abuse place is closed for the weekend and wont be opening until tuesday do you think i will be safe to trip off about 700mg of dxm 2night and have no false positives by my next drug test? also how much dxm does it take to make a false positive because i had a pretty bad cold if i failed do you think i could just tell my PO that i took some cough medicine? he knew i was sick do you think this would work?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 3, 2009)

It could possibly work..I dont think it will show up if you did it tonight. And 700mg for your first time? Pretty high =D. Good luck with that haha.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 3, 2009)

no its not my first time ive tripped off dxm plenty of times and i just recalculated how much it would be and its actualy 960mg lol so i should be in for a pretty good trip. i think im gonna just do it lol and hopefully i dont show up positive for pcp or none of that shit. does dxm definetly show up as pcp or is there just a chance that it will?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 3, 2009)

Well it focuses on the same part of the brain..Im not positive it will come up as that but as people say it does. What two combinations are you using to get to 960? Just wondering. Finding good combinations and different ones that offer more DXM safely.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 3, 2009)

im gonna be taking a 8oz bottle of robitussin maximum strength cough i also have about 16 robo gels left from when i was sick im not positive if im gonna take them or not yet ive never taken over 700mg before but i figure this is probably gonna be my last time tripping for a while so i want to make this one count have you ever been on around 900-1000mg before? what is it like? and how is it different from 500-700mg? cause thats about how much i normally take


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 3, 2009)

An 8oz bottle is 720mg..My highest right there..I thought I was dying which I made a thread calling "Seeing Death" Pretty crazy haha. But yeah you need like 1000-1200mg depending on your weight will get you in the 4th plateau..the highest stages of the 4th plateau is said to be like a high dose of ketamine. Kind of mind out of body..the higher you go apparently the harder to function. I would try the 960 if I were you but thats me. But I would eat a decent meal before it. Dotn want to waste dxm now.


----------



## skiskate (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes it really will show up as a false positive, its your choice to listen to me or not. But I know 100% it can come up as a false positive, as ive seen it happen with my own eyes.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 3, 2009)

skiskate said:


> Yes it really will show up as a false positive, its your choice to listen to me or not. But I know 100% it can come up as a false positive, as ive seen it happen with my own eyes.


do you know if in 4 days it will be out of my system and not show up on a drug test?


----------



## coldme (Jul 3, 2009)

cocain baby stays in your system only 3 days if you got a strong mind you can quit any time


----------



## skiskate (Jul 3, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> do you know if in 4 days it will be out of my system and not show up on a drug test?


I cant say for sure, however why risk it man. Just stay clean for a bit man, I know its shitty and all, but your playing with fire.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 6, 2009)

skiskate said:


> I cant say for sure, however why risk it man. Just stay clean for a bit man, I know its shitty and all, but your playing with fire.


yea ill just wait the 40 more days until i get off drug court then im just gonna be getting a drug test once a month so then i can start trippin again at least but i still wont really be able to smoke


----------



## skiskate (Jul 6, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> yea ill just wait the 40 more days until i get off drug court then im just gonna be getting a drug test once a month so then i can start trippin again at least but i still wont really be able to smoke


yeah youll be able to do basically everything but weed...... Stupid how you can go smoke a 10 bag of meth a couple days before a drug test but not a joint over a month ago.


----------



## Jon021781 (Feb 27, 2016)

Do not take any cough meds on probation or drug court i swear to god i did it 2 days before my color was called and it showed up as PCP thank god i had a cold that day to back up the cough meds story but i could tell she knew inorder for it to pop up i would have needed to take a butt load but it will show up but she let me go and i have to retest on monday because actual pcp takes 14days well cough meds take 2-4 days im lucky anyother PO would have canned my ass


----------



## Budget Buds (Feb 27, 2016)

6 year old thread resurrection huh ? lol


----------



## Jon021781 (Feb 27, 2016)

Its cus i read this when i wasnt sure and it made me think i would be fine lol


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hallucinatory substances is all about sharing experience and that one related to the 3 year old op


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 27, 2016)

Where's my pizza?


----------



## Jon021781 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes dxm shows up as PCP i had a test on thrusday and i took triple C's on tuesday and it came up positive for PCP thank god i dont ever come up positive for that and i actually had a cold so i told my PO before hand and she let it slide and she retested me today which is monday and it came up clean. So yes DXM will come up as PCP but if it does ask for a retest in 2 3 days because PCP is 5 to 14 days to and DXM is 2 to 3 days so... They can see the diffrence that way if you came up clean a few days before that is so i would just stay away stick to shrooms and acid lol they dont test for those on the standard 5 panel with PBT its coc ,amp, thc. benzo, opi, and each of those cover about 2-5 different drugs like amp covers pcp ,adderal. Along with meth and opi covers herion, percs ect. Benzo covers both benzos and barbiturates. coc well covers all forms of coc which also sometimes pops for mdma because it usually has it in it and pure mdma is never pure mdma thats why its not on the list it usually come up as coc, opi , amp and benzo. Sometimes they will have a 6 or 7 panel which will include antidepressants and mdma so before you decide what you can or cant use see what the panel is 90%of the time its a 5 panel and if they suspect it they will breathilize you.


----------

